

Zend Framework 2 Released Modular, Modern, Stellar - Tomek_
http://andigutmans.blogspot.com/2012/09/zend-framework-2-released-modular.html

======
conradfr
Zend Framework 2.0 and Symfony 2.1 the same day, let the war begin ! :)

